
Show HN: Python for Data Science Quiz (Google Action) - amrrs
https://assistant.google.com/services/a/uid/0000005b0eebddd6?hl=en-US
======
amrrs
I'd like to know if this form of actions could help beginners in better
learning / recalling - especially in __teaching __.

